# Kitchen layout software



## akillian (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for a cheap or free layout software for kitchen designs. I am not that good with computers, unless it is fairly simple is is not for me. I just need it for a short time till I get my new shop set up and running. Most of my stuff is packed in storage.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I suspect any software package that is very easy to learn will not give sufficiently detailed results to be helpful when it comes to building them. If you were a little more comfortable with computers I would suggest Google's Sketchup, but that is more of a design package not specifically for kitchens. Success on your search!


----------



## akillian (Sep 18, 2010)

Mark, I just need it to show what the cabinets will lok like once installed. Building them is not a problem. I have built several kitchens full of cabinets. Just would like to find something that can give a general look of the finished look.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ahhh, its for display purposes not design…misunderstood. I hope you find something, I googled "kitchen cabinet design software" and got a raft of suggestions, maybe something there will be suitable?


----------



## Rabbet (Oct 19, 2009)

Ikea has one for their cabinets. You input the size of the room add doors, windows, electrical, pluming, etc.
Plug in the size carcasses needed, add door or drawers, hardware, counters and even appliances. It also gives you a 3D view when completed for free. Even if you don't buy their stuff the program works well.
-Rabbet


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

the problem with dedicated kitchen design programs may be that you have to select pre designed stuff and/or alter it. it may not be possible to make exactly what you want, or not easy/rapidly.
especially if you only use it to give an exterior image without inside or invisible details. for that i would defenately take sketchup, you can shape out a kitchen exterior in just 10 minutes (once you know the basics)
there is a minimal learning curve to any 3d program, you may aswell start with one that may be usefull later and wich isn't a limited or expire-able demo


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This probably doesn't help much, but I picked up an older version of this a few years ago. At staples, in the clearance area. $3. It does a very good job.

http://www.3dhaonline.com/home_landscape_suite_v10.htm


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

www.cabinetplanner.com

We use this software on all of our jobs and it works well. There seems to be a ton of flexibility with the program allowing one to do mostly what they intend on. I cannot think of any limitations in the program at this time.

The program has a small learning curve and is easy to use.

All of my jobs I have used the program primarily for design assistance and 3D renditions. Our current job I have printed off the "shop plans" which gives all of the face frame dimensions. We are all building off of the face frame dimensions. Which means I have two people building doors, one person building drawers and another person started building face frames all at one time. Next week 2 of us will likely concentrate on cabinet boxes while the other 2 workers will concentrate on applying finish to the doors, drawers and face frames. Week 3 we should be able to pull the job all together and send out the door.

This is all thanks to an inexpensive program we use. I will add that most of my door and drawer figures (simple math equations) is derived from Excel. Cabinet planner is about 70.00. Great value!


----------



## MrWizard (Sep 21, 2010)

You say your not to computer savey and that's ok. But with limited skills I found I enjoy the Better Homes and Garden Desiger software. My wife and used it to put together a total remodel of our kitchen and it also helped with a re-landscaping of our yard. We in put the room dimensions, and any special heights, and over a week end we had a pretty good looking idea of what we had in mind. Besides giving us a visual, it also allowed us to build a cost sheet for the materials that we would require. 
If you are going to use software, do some home work and get a solid pacage that will: A) Be easy for you to use. B) Not cost you more then what you want to spend. C) Is expandable for future projects. 
Most stores, Home Depot, Lowes, even some office supply stores carry basic software packages, or you can download some on the internet. Personally I like having a hard copy so when I screw up my computer I can reload my software(s).
Good luck.


----------



## pantaz (Feb 5, 2008)

Try "Sweet Home 3D" (free).
You can either download it, or run it online in from your browser.

I have only played with it a little, but I thought it was pretty easy to use.


----------

